# New Crypts In My Tank



## inspirational (Jul 8, 2005)

Here are some photos of the crypts which i have in my tank. Feel free to comment on the plant.


----------



## brad (Jul 10, 2005)

What`s the first one?


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

First one I think is C. griffithii. A very nice plant.


----------



## inspirational (Jul 8, 2005)

I also have the crypts nuri too. Anyone interested in the crypts? Kindly drop me a private message.


----------



## Xema (Mar 24, 2004)

Very nice plants... specially what looks like C. griffithi










Greetings from Spain


----------



## inspirational (Jul 8, 2005)

I think its pretty difficult to get the crypts griffithi. I have quite a lot of them in my tank, if you are interested in owning them, drop me a pm to discuss.


----------



## lorba (Feb 4, 2004)

c. griffthii is in abundance here, if you know about it. Anyway, its quite a tough plant to grow long term in submerge.

Xema, the first one seems like the schulzei i'd sent u.


----------



## J.Sipes (Jul 7, 2004)

inspirational said:


> I also have the crypts nuri too. Anyone interested in the crypts? Kindly drop me a private message.


I dropped you a PM


----------

